

Brainfilling Curves: A Fractal Bestiary - grouchysmurf
http://www.brainfillingcurves.com/

======
teddyh
Seems to be nothing more than an ad for a book? Also, these things are usually
called “Space-filling curves” ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-
filling_curve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-filling_curve)).

EDIT: I missed the “Read Online” link - it is indeed a whole book about space-
filling curves with lots of pictures.

~~~
grouchysmurf
The book is available online: [http://archive.org/stream/BrainfillingCurves-
AFractalBestiar...](http://archive.org/stream/BrainfillingCurves-
AFractalBestiary/BrainFilling#page/n0/mode/2up)

~~~
agumonkey
Nice, I forgot to search for alternate sources. It's a very nice gallery (with
some maths too) of fractals, I'd be happy to have other sources for more
complex and recent knowledge about them.

~~~
jtth
It's literally a button there. "Read Online".

~~~
agumonkey
Weird, so eager to read the main content I only saw the 'Buy the Book' button
at the bottom. Too used to leanpub layout methink.

------
benvan
Shameless plug: Here's a bunch of interactive "brain-filling curves" \-
[http://benvan.co.uk/lsys](http://benvan.co.uk/lsys)

------
spot
uses an image I made & uploaded to wikipedia without credit :( page 32
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iterated_function_system#mediav...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iterated_function_system#mediaviewer/File:Ifs-
construction.png) license is CC BY 2.5, requires attribution

------
xwintermutex
Geeky concepts illustrated using squirrels and nuts, what else does one need?

